# linksys router log gui?



## trueblue (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi everyone

Ive had a linksys BEFSR41 router for some time which serves myself and my house mates. Occasionaly when I have my PC on, I use a program called wallwatcher to actively view internet activity.

Now Im fairly new to Unix and after some tinkering Ive been able to install on my iBook (Jaguar) (which happens to be on all the time)  linksysmon and net-snmp which are command line utilities initially developed on redhat. This works great for saving log entries to disk. 

However, I would like to develop a visual front end that actively diplays log entries as they happen with some form of text parsing. I have absolutely no idea when it comes to programming and I would be grateful if anyone could point me in the right direction with any useful literature.

Alternatively if such a gui exists could you send the web address as it would make my life easier!

Regards


----------



## bluehz (Jan 30, 2003)

Man that would be great if you could create a LinkSys GUI for the logging features. I have always wanted something like that.

Not sure if this will help you any - but there are a few Perl scripts for accessing the LinkSys here <http://homepage.mac.com/levanj/LinkSys/> that you might be able to learn from.


----------

